# BEIJING | Universal Beijing Resort | Universal Studios Beijing | U/C



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Universal Studios Beijing** - 北京环球影城*
It is part of the Universal Beijing Resort












Render from Universal Beijing Resort Official Website:
www.universalbeijingresort.com/en/
















---------- Construction Site Images -----------
April and May, 2020









by 仲保岩 on 500px









by 仲保岩 on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Universal Beijing Resort to transform market *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 17, 2020

Visitors to the planned Universal Beijing Resort－currently under construction and scheduled to open in May next year－will be able to see the world's first dedicated Transformers franchise attraction featuring an expanded storyline and an art background highlighted with Chinese cultural and historical elements.

The site－Transformers Metro-base－involves an over 750-million-year-old Titan on a mission to find Energon on Earth as he forms an alliance with Earthlings at N.E.S.T.Beijing.

In the new story, visitors to the resort in eastern Beijing's Tongzhou district will be able to become N.E.S.T. Beijing Agents, wear gear, eat and drink Cybertronian offerings and partner up to "save" the world.

Sabrina Han, creative coordinator for the Transformers Metrobase of UBR, said international designers of the resort have carefully studied Chinese culture, such as flying fairies, armillary spheres and water ink paintings, while skillfully integrating the collective inspiration by working closely with local counterparts during the design process to bridge multicultural dialogue.

"We need to tell a famous Western or even alien story of Transformers in a Chinese context, which means we need to think about how we tell the story in a way that Chinese guests will understand and prefer," Han said.

More : Universal Beijing Resort to transform market


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Construction Site's Google Earth Image that's been updated on 8/14/2020*















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Courtesy of





北京环球影城初露端倪！过山车等游乐设施正在安装


北京环球影城主题公园，2021年上半年实现开园！



ie.bjd.com.cn













首度公开！北京环球影城有俩“全球首个”


首度公开！北京环球影城有俩“全球首个”,环球影城,度假区,度假,北京,主题公园,环球




news.163.com






























































​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I fear the ticket will be expensive 🥶 🥶


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Universal Studios Beijing Promo(s) - 北京环球影城 宣传片*
























北京环球度假区







www.universalbeijingresort.com








*Universal Studios Beijing Construction Updates - 北京环球影城 建设进展*





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

photo from


小红书





​


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

When is the opening??


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

skytrax said:


> When is the opening??


Apparently, they've done a very limited "soft opening" for staff members to get a feel of the place, but the actual opening date is yet to be announced. The best bet currently seems to be September.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

September?! Why not now and while it's still summertime. Most people, specially kids, are having their break.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

skytrax said:


> September?! Why not now and while it's still summertime. Most people, specially kids, are having their break.


I guess they aimed for an earlier opening, but couldn't get ready in time. All sorts of things have to be taken care of before such a large park can be opened, so it's understandable if the schedule slipped a bit.


----------



## vanRiehn (Apr 9, 2008)

but is it only a Resort or did they plan Studios also?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Universal Beijing Resort begins stress test


A girl sits by Minion figures at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC] A sculpture is pictured at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A girl sits by Minion figures at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]








A lake is pictured at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

People stroll at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

An "Ultimas Prime" transformers statue is displayed at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

Magic staffs are displayed at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]








People stroll at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors perform during a parade at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 25, 2021. The UBR will officially start a trial opening for invite-only guests on Sept. 1 with comprehensive COVID-19 prevention and control measures. According to the UBR, attractions, shows, facilities and services will be gradually opened for invite-only guests during the trial opening, and improvements will be made on the basis of feedbacks. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People watch a performance at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2021.

Photo taken on Aug. 25, 2021 shows a light show at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China.



​


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

little universe said:


> An "Ultimas Prime" transformers statue is displayed at the Universal Beijing Resort.


I don't know, this looks like the genuine article! But back in the days, you could probably see places like Beijing Shijingshan Amusement Park pull off "Ultimas Prime" statues and "Donfred Duck" parade characters. There seems to be way less of that stuff since 2010 or so, however.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Hogwarts - 魔法学校*








by 徐融 on 500px








by 方方土 on 500px




​


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

little universe said:


> The Hogwarts - 魔法学校


Fun fact: when the movie studios first approached J.K. Rowling about adapting the Harry Potter books to the big screen, they wanted the movies to be set in an urban setting in the US. This view of Hogwarts could have been canon.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trial Opening of Beijing Universal Studios - 北京环球影城 试运行*









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 唤醒美丽(手机摄影) on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Aussie youtuber Amy Lyons (Blondie in China)
*Eating her way through UNIVERSAL STUDIOS BEIJING!*








​


----------

